# Fun things to do in Toronto?



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going a bit stir crazy sitting in the house all day doing commissions, and while I've been looking for a part time job or volunteer work, I thought I might as well take advantage of the free time I have right now and explore Toronto. I've never been to Toronto before, even though I moved out here (Oakville) in January! 

So far I have visiting the Toronto Zoo, the CN tower, and the Art Gallery. Any other suggestions? Good, reasonably affordable restaurants/places to eat? These will be day trips, taking to GO train there and back. Also any interesting things to do and see that are easy to get to from Oakville for someone with no car.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

As for restaurants. Two really interesting ones that I like to take people when they come to town is:

1) Guu, located at church and carlton, serves pretty nice Japanese appetizers. Each dish is small and only like 5-7 bucks, but you can get an array of different dishes. The waiters are all Japanese and greet you (in Japanese) very loudly when you come and leave. Very lively atmosphere. They also fill up pretty fast, so I usually go right at 5pm when they open or I will be waiting like 30 minutes outside. 

2) O.Noire, I think its also on church, north of Guu (closer to Bloor). This is a "blind" restaurant (not sure what the political correct term is). All of the servers are blind, and you dine in a completely dark room. You order your meal before you enter the dark dining room, and then the waiter leads you into the room and seats you, brings you the dishes etc. The idea behind it is that not only will eating without sight enhance the experience and flavour of the meal, but it also tries to raise awareness of the high unemployment rates for blind people.

There are a couple more nice restaurants but these two really sticks out to me. Both are great places to go in a group.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! However, I'll probably just be going alone.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Are NVG's allowed at Noire?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Are NVG's allowed at Noire?


lolz, I think that defeats the purpose, mind you all your food would be green or in sepia... the whole idea of the restaurant sounds cool actually


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> lolz, I think that defeats the purpose, mind you all your food would be green or in sepia... the whole idea of the restaurant sounds cool actually


Well I'm odd like that. If I had NVG's hey..why not use them?  Tho if I did not the old 15-30min eyes closed light adjustment helps as well. Tho if you still need to see your way into the place while outside of the resturant keep one eye closed to preserve the night vision.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

How about the ROM? or go and see a musical? (blue man group, lion king etc)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love the brickworks myself.  http://ebw.evergreen.ca/ I tend to find myself there a lot.

I also like riverdale farm too, free which is always good!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

It's bike month so you have more options for fun!

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25428 Check out my thread (shameless plug ^^

Low impact excerise, ease mobility, no parking charges (especially downtown is ~$2.00/30mins >_<), and easier to move about when there are traffic jams.

Check it out. Lots of events and some educational so you can learn how to fix things and also get leads on local free tours of the city via the bike. You also meet some pretty cool locals on the bikes and take more in then driving in a car. I'm not anti-car BTW. I drive myself but I ride more by choice then drive.

There is a guy IIRC his name is Alan Stockwell. I could be wrong. I remember seeing his name when I was looking at 'stealth camping' on youtube and recall his name being advertised on Craigslist from time to time doing local downtown bike tours of the city. My understanding is he does it for free and if people want they can offer donations as thanks.

For some good fun and fresh air take the Don Valley Trails which leads you from the back of the Ontario Science Center down to the Toronto Humane Society. There is a further trail that IIRC takes you to the waterfront/lakeshore trail but I've never taken it before (mainly the times I was riding it was IIRC under construction or closed) and always exited the Humane society stairs.

You could also ride the waterfront trail which gives a nice stretch of trail downtown along the waterline and if you're up for the challenge (not a race) you can ride all the way to Niagra Falls and loop back on the same trail.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I love the brickworks myself.  http://ebw.evergreen.ca/ I tend to find myself there a lot.
> 
> I also like riverdale farm too, free which is always good!


Passed by that place many times. I know in season 2 of Junk Raiders they built a custom barge storage container office/lounge space for the Brickworks people.

Owww.. always heard of the farm. Never did visit given my distance. What animals are there? ^_________^;; Awww.. fuzzy wuzzzziiieesss! <3


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oww just remembered.

The Sweet Gallery. This cake place I remember for as long as I can remember (prettym uch my whole life) as they have a Strawberry Cheese Cake which is uber delish!

IIRC They are on Yonge St around mid town area. I've been there once at thier new location but remember them at another location a loooooooong time ago.

You may want to bring a larger backpack and a change of cloths and enjoy the city more. There is a hostel downtown not far from MEC ( www.mec.ca ) which you could stay the night. Don't know the charges as I've never stayed in a hostel before. IIRC it's cheap something like $20/night for just sleeping. Canadian Tire is having camping stuff on sale this week. You can get a really cheap mess kit for $9.99 ( http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...DOVR~0763003P/5-pc%2BMess%2BKit.jsp?locale=en ) and enjoy the water front with a small fire at the grill stations or I think they allow pit fires on the shore and cook up some food while enjoying the waterline. Nothing like Jamie Oliver outdoor style cooking. 

Lets see...

Pacific Mall is a good place to check out as well. You have a few LFS's around to check out as well.

If you're downtown the BIXI bike network is now setup so you can rent bikes or take your own. If you have your own bike or folder You can load them on the TTC for free. Learn how here.





 - close up




 - close up

EDIT: 
Ahh more then one location for the Sweet Gallery.
http://www.sweetgallery.redto.com/locations.htm#

I'm referring to the Mt. Peasant one before.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions everyone! Don't know if I would want to stay overnight in a hostel, since I'm so close to the GO train here in oakville and getting in/out of Toronto is pretty easy. I like all the free suggestions, Riverdale farm looks very charming! 

I would do the bike thing if I was more in shape. I can walk all day long with no problem, but as soon as I am on a bike I am out of breath in seconds. Especially since it is so much more hilly here than I am used to (found out the hard way Oakville is all on one big hill all the way down to the lake. One direction is easy, the other is torture!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NomiGold said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions everyone! Don't know if I would want to stay overnight in a hostel, since I'm so close to the GO train here in oakville and getting in/out of Toronto is pretty easy. I like all the free suggestions, Riverdale farm looks very charming!
> 
> I would do the bike thing if I was more in shape. I can walk all day long with no problem, but as soon as I am on a bike I am out of breath in seconds. Especially since it is so much more hilly here than I am used to (found out the hard way Oakville is all on one big hill all the way down to the lake. One direction is easy, the other is torture!


Haha the opposite with me on the walking and bike thing. It's not a race I try to remind myself. It you use the lightest gear and just slowly ride it's no problem and a lot of the trails are flats.

Found this events calander.

https://wx.toronto.ca/festevents.nsf/

I'll check my local paper for some local events. Ontario Place has free grounds entry all summer because of thier 40th anniversary.

There may be a sale coming up soon at Can. T on compact fishing rod combo kits.  Do a little fishing at High Park or local water peers like some people do at the waterfront.

Did not know the AGO and ROM have free admissions at select times.
http://www.toronto.com/article/616601


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

More listins here.

http://fernandezx2.com/torontothings.html

Owww...spookings.

http://www.torontoghosts.org/

Pack a flashlight and a road flare  How many times have you seen the electronics and batteries flicker and cut out in films.  Good o'l chemsticks are hard to put out 

They have some DIY pdf there which I can't view here..(not loading for me but then again I've got about 20 windows open )


----------

